

Show HN: Shurlee VPN - attozk
http://www.shurlee.com/

======
Mahn
> Signup using Facebook connect

That's a strange choice for a VPN service. Usually besides reliability and
speed, anonymity and privacy are a must.

------
codemac
> 1\. Signup using Facebook connect

When you're trying to circumvent your government's censorship - anonymity is
probably fairly important.

------
richo
Explain to me how a VPN makes your connection faster.

~~~
staunch
Compression is one simple answer. Another is that any server in a datacenter
is going to have much better routing and connectivity than a residential
connection. If you have good (uncongested) routing to one VPN server, you can
use it as alternative to your ISP's network.

Some gamers use OpenVPN, with encryption and compression disabled, which
functions as a _very_ low latency UDP tunnel.

Home -> Good ISP routing -> VPN server -> Game server (20ms RTT)

Home -> Bad ISP routing -> Game server (60ms RTT)

~~~
yellowapple
Right, but the traffic still passes through your residential connection, so
you're still limited to the bandwidth provided by your ISP; if anything, the
overhead of VPN will _decrease_ internet speeds there.

In other words, a VPN isn't an _alternative_ to an ISP's network, but rather
an additional system on top of it.

On the other hand, a VPN will generally bypass an ISP's own DNS servers, which
could afford some speedup when performing domain name resolution/lookup if the
ISP's nameservers are sluggish (though configuring your system to use
alternate nameservers would do this without the overhead of a VPN).

~~~
staunch
If your ISP provides only a congested route to say, Netflix or YouTube, then a
tunnel through a better connected VPN server can allow you bypass that route
entirely, increasing throughput and lowering latency.

In the case where an ISP provides optimal routing, it cannot improve latency.
Compression and buffering, among other things, still may offer better
throughput.

~~~
yellowapple
True. In that case, though, the better advertising approach would be to state
that directly rather than vaguely (and inaccurately) claiming a "20x" boost in
download speed.

------
CyberDildonics
Show HN: An ad for a VPN done wrong.

